# Paying Credit Cards with WU



## sciwalk (Dec 7, 2017)

Please note that from experience, here in Thailand and most of Asia for that matter, if you have relocated but still have credit cards from your original country and want to make payments to them, you can do it through Western Union, BUT!!!! , you must use an actual WU office/booth. You cannot do it at a satellite station such as like in a bank or post office. The key difference is, a satellite station will just be some other place of business that also offers WU services. A WU office, that is the business, WU only. They may also offer money exchange, because WU does do money exchange, but do not confuse this with a money exchange place that is also offering WU, not the same. The name of the business, the banner, the marque, anything, everything must be WU. If not, then as a satellite you have a 99% change that they will not do the WU payment (quickpay) option. They wont even have the forms. Even if they do, today, tomorrow they may not.
Example of a real Western Union office: 2nd floor at Central Ladphrao.
Example of satellite: Bangkok Bank, Bank of Thailand, Post office.....
Today I actually went to a post office and even though they had Western Union signs all over the walls and doors, they did not actually do any WU services, told me to go to another post office. 
Sorry, I know this is not a question but rather just an FYI. If this belongs somewhere else on the site, MODS, please feel free to move it.


----------

